# Pulley puller…if you don’t have a big one



## Winegrower (Aug 22, 2022)

My pretty new $2000 Powermatic drill press froze up it’s speed adjusting Reeves drive.   The way it’s supposed to work, there is a motor belt pulley and a spindle belt pulley, with a couple variable width pulleys on a common shaft in between.   As the shaft is moved between the fixed motor and spindle pulleys, spring pressure moves the variable width pulleys to accommodate a fairly large speed range, 250 to 3000 rpm.    But they were rusted (only thing in the shop that did) and frozen to the shaft.  

I have a couple high quality pullers, but these are about 7” pulleys with a pretty large vertical pull needed, too much for the pullers.

I made a simple puller from my mill hold down parts and a scrap of bar stock.   It only took a few minutes and worked perfectly.   I drilled two 1/2” clearance holes near the ends of the bar and threaded a 1/2-13 in the middle.   I turned a point on a piece of all-thread, put a couple of jam nuts on that, and stuck large nuts on the arms to catch the pulley edges.   The nuts on the top end of the arms set the right and equal length.

This might save you some day, who knows?


----------



## Martin W (Aug 22, 2022)

Good fix!
Martin


----------



## darkzero (Aug 23, 2022)

Great save!

This reminded me of a time when I tried to remove a Momo steering wheel adapter from a buddy's Toyota. Tapped a hole in a piece of flat stock, turned a point on the end of a bolt, easy peasy. Well it didn't work, the flat bar I used started bending. Ok wise guy, so I tapped a hole in a thicker bar that wasn't going to bend. Was still a fail, the Momo hub started bending, I couldn't believe how tight that thing was on there.  

That damn thing wasn't coming off without a real puller grabbing from the back of it. Luckily I was still able to make the horn contact I needed to make without taking the hub off (aftermarket quick release steering wheel, originally had an air bag steering wheel with clock spring).


----------



## Chewy (Aug 23, 2022)

Great job!!  could have used youn years ago when I had my heavy duty repair shop.  Had to fabricate things and do work arounds on a daily basis.


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 23, 2022)

I have to say that one of the coolest parts of having the kind of equipment we do is being able to build the perfect tool, or close enough, as the need arises.   I really enjoy seeing all the clever ideas you guys think up.


----------

